# Everyone should poop in the dark



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Benefits:

1. Don't have to see your nasty poop
2. More peaceful environment suitable for being alone to one's thoughts and feelings
3. Brings back images of olden times when our ancestors had to relieve themselves

If you haven't already, before you sit down on the toilet, turn off the lights. Pretty much going to do this from now on.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Everyone should relieve themselves in the light

Benefits:

1. Can observe your health by the quality/texture of your stool
2. Not being a weirdo, you can contemplate your thoughts and feelings later
3. Our ancestors were barbarians for pooping in the dark

If you haven't already, before you sit down on the toilet, turn on the lights. It's been working out so far for me.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Everyone should flush their poop before they wipe. This reduces the chances of toilet clogging significantly.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just took a nice hot bath in the dark  it's very calming


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

CowGoMoo said:


> Everyone should relieve themselves in the light
> 
> Benefits:
> 
> ...


good counter arguments, but

1. you can monitor your health on other ways
2. you don't get much time alone in today's hectic society, so the bathroom might be one of the few chances you get to think
3. not really, it was their only option


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I started doing this few years back, but with a warm white night light. It is so meditative.



CowGoMoo said:


> Can observe your health by the quality/texture of your stool


Yep, with mild IBS, this is important to me most times I pooped. Though you can always turn the light on before you flush.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

another good pooping strategy is to squat on the toilet because i guess thats supposed to let the turd out easier and also u should line the water with a sheet of TP so it doesnt splash u with poo/pee water be safe out there i love u collect this advice please


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Related: showering in the dark is the ****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't like change.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

That's fine but you really should turn on the lights to wipe.

I prefer to leave the lights on so I can read.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i agree op and i also advocate

-cold showers
-no shampoo
-no pillow 
-no fap
-no chewing food
-apple cider vinegar


testosterone gains through the roof (make u ALPHA) and prevents male pattern baldness while increasing airflow to the brain to improve memory 300% (CLINICALLY TESTED)

honestly pity people who buy into the propaganda of the gloverment, never felt more confident than those moments i'm in the mall food court funneling mcdonalds fries down my throat or watching porno without fapping just to prove i'm the man 

afterwards comb back my greasy unwashed hair with a handful of ACV lolling @ all the people sleeping on pillows while my neck is in perfect alignment every night like it was intended

honest to god changed my life

i'm in the process of starting 

-no bed
-no eyebrows
-fap under the cloak at hairdressers without him noticing

will update with progress


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

But how are you going to read your magazine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> 1. Can observe your health by the quality/texture of your stool


 We have so many nonsensical names for things. Who thought of "stool"? Nobody sits on their poop. You want to get it as far away from you as possible. It should be called "plop" or "splash".


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

But what if you can't find the toilet?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Would be cool to do if poop glowed in the dark. I'm just kidding. xD


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Related: showering in the dark is the ****.


Yup. That's what I came here to say as well. If anyone hasn't tried this yet, do it asap. It's life changing.

Actually, all bathroom activities are more fun in the dark.


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn it Alcadaeus you beat me to it lol...maybe if we slept in the day and stayed up at night without lights on, the near dark conditions will eventually cause us to evolve and have telepathic powers like the Über-Morlock in _The Time Machine_(2002). Please don't tell me i'm the only one that has always wanted this lol...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

flarf said:


> another good pooping strategy is to squat...


Just imagine. You enter the bathroom all nice and dark. It's a moonless night (no pun intended). You lower your pants or whatever, turn around and squat, then squeeze one out. THUD. Not what you want to hear when you've just squeezed one out. The cleaner's going to get a surprise in the morning.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep the lights on if for nothing else the very-unlikely-but-you-never-know-it-could-happen scenario of being in the dark with your pants down with a shy turd half way out your *** trying to decide to stay in or come out and then hearing some sound as if a stranger is nearby :no pooping is not a time to be adventerous.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

> 3. Brings back images of olden times when our ancestors had to relieve themselves


:sus:no


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

how do u know when u done wipin if u cant check the tp's level of brownness in the dark???????


----------



## Final Fantasy Forever (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you kidding me? Is this what you would casually bring up in a conversation. Man, GTFO. How old are you, 12? Lets try and be a big kid now


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> Benefits:
> 
> 1. Don't have to see your nasty poop
> 2. More peaceful environment suitable for being alone to one's thoughts and feelings
> ...


Don't complain when you get **** on your hands while wiping afterwards. I'm not going to **** in the dark. I will turn on the lights.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I already do and have done for years. Unless I need to when it's daylight, and the blind can only block out some light.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hate when i can't see anything BUT I MIGHT TRY IT


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Elad said:


> i'm in the process of starting
> 
> -no bed
> -no eyebrows
> ...


That last point.. rofl >.< yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't really efficiently wipe your *** in the dark...


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I poo with my shirt off, helps for concentration


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pooped In the Dark in Downtown Washington D.C.*

One time in downtown Washington D.C. I was walking near L'Enfant Plaza about midnight and SUDDENLY I had awful stomach cramps and had to take a TERRIBLE crap walking along the sidewalk and I went into a panic because everything was closed and nothing nearby except a short driveway down to an outside dumpster !!!

So,
I hurriedly ran to the back of the dumpster, pulled my pants down in a HURRY, and was able to take a dump in the dark there in downtown Washington D.C. where no one could see me !!! LOL.

*I was GLAD I was able to poop in the dark THAT time !*
LOL LOL :clap:boogie

( P.S. I felt sorry for the poor person who had to bring trash to the dumpster the next day and find my calling card there on the ground, but as they say... when ya gotta go,....
YOU GOTTA GO !!! )


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

lol at this thread
I have no experience pooping in the dark on purpose. But I will say, playing music while pooping or showering is the sh*t (haha get it?)!! I have a shower speaker and it's a life saver for boring showers, the only downside is that I take too long now hahaha.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes if only to experience how blind people do it


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

k...cool


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

You haven't pooped in the dark until you have pooped in the dark at midnight in Washington D.C. behind a dumpster 3 blocks from the Capitol Building and the Smithsonian !
LOL.

*That is my claim to fame !* :clap
( signed autographs are available for FREE ) LOL.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Glass-Shards said:


> Can't really efficiently wipe your *** in the dark...


Well yes, how did our ancestors cope with that? I don't poo in the dark.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Related: showering in the dark is the ****.


Really? The lights went out on me once when I was in the shower and it was scary as ****... Granted though it was Halloween and I was watching scary movies all night....


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


>


This video cut off to soon.I wanted to hear what he was going to say about how the dog helped the blind person wipe.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Someone once told me to sit down cross-legged while showering. I did, and I felt like it was the best bathroom related decision I'd ever made. I sometimes would meditate that way. I should try doing it with the lights off too.


----------

